# Sassafras Had Triplets



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Sassafras gave birth to three healthy and adorable babies last Wednesday- one buckling and two doelings. I'm so very proud of her! For a goat who can be a bit of a curmudgeon sometimes, she is a terrific mother. Her "happy hormones" have definitely kicked in.

Sassy is a mini 'Mancha, and was bred to a mini Nubian. 

Baby names will have a music theme this year, so may I present:
Georgia on My Mind (Georgia)
Chantilly Lace (Tilly)
Bohemian Rhapsody (Bo)


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Cute babies, love the names!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Jadeyngomez (Apr 24, 2015)

Adorable!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh...They are so cute! Little Mini LaNubians!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Adorable babies  and wonderful names too 
Well done Miss Sassafras


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

These guys are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Just precious!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Cute kids! Congrats


----------

